# Fabulous new solo brass competition to be held in UK, January 24 and 25 2009.



## Newark Brass Festival

Newark Brass Festival, to be held on January 24 and 25 2009 in Newark, Nottinghamshire, UK is a great new event designed to showcase the fun of brass playing and to reward hard work. It has as its patron the great trombonist Denis Wick.

Its fantastic solo competition is for players aged 11 to 30, minimum standard grade 5 any syllabus. It comprises three sections grade 5 and 6, 7 and 8 and diploma and above, with each section carrying a top prize of £250. Judges are Paul Archibald, head of brass at London's Guildhall School of Music, Nigel Black, head of brass at London's Royal College, John Kenny, internationally known solo trombonist, and Stephen Wick, internationally recognised for his tuba playing.

Want to know more? Then visit the festival website www.newarkbrassfestival.co.uk

CLOSING DATE FOR ENTRIES NOVEMBER 20, 2008: D


----------

